

The other Arab Spring: startups in the Middle East - joshuahedlund
http://www.economist.com/node/21560243?fsrc=scn/tw/te/pe/otherarabspring

======
mackram
Big moment for us to find ourselves on Hacker News, we're huge fans :-) We
looked a lot at the YC model for guidance when setting up the Seeqnce
Accelerator Program.

If anyone would like any direct input on the above story from the guys who are
in the middle of it (I'm a Seeqnce Program Director), I'm always on HN.

Cheers, Mackram Raydan @imagimate seeqnce.com

